# I survived being a receptionist for a week



## shy_chick (Sep 27, 2006)

OH said I would never have taken on the job (just 1 week) a year ago.
I hesitated when asked by the agency, but really needed the money.
At one point I ws juggling multiple calls on a switchboard and got very anxious, and got shouted at twice by a supervisor (she was a b**ch, I didn't deserve it as a temp).
(See one of the other forums on here for how it upset me)
On the whole I did really well. Making calls, and driving in everyday (v nervous driver took 3 days to take the right turnings first time).
Being active, having targets and specific times to be in, dressing nicely for work after 4 years of unstructured days and dressing down really made me feel better and more confident.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Nice job, shy_chick!! You were put in a stressful situation, and you were courageous enough to not back down. Getting yelled at is a rough experience for everyone, not just people with SA. Good job for hanging in there despite your fear/anxiety! 

By the way, I know what you mean when it comes to driving! On my first day of work, I took multiple wrong exits on my way home. It was so irritating, but I knew that I'd eventually learn not to make these mistakes with additional practice. I splurged and recently bought a navigation system for my car. I've always had problems with being nervous going somewhere new. Also, I get nervous if I only know one way to get somewhere (what if the road is closed?!). The navigation system is going to REALLY help me when it comes to driving. I might even start to enjoy going on a drive just to explore.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Like I said in the other forum, I'm really impressed. They were lucky to have you temp for them!


----------

